# I've been framed!



## Schroedc (Dec 29, 2015)

Well, Actually, this time I really did do it....

Doing art shows and being friends with some talented people has caused me to build up a pile of stuff to go up on the walls over the last few years and I looked at the stuff currently on my walls and decided it was time to get rid of some of the stuff I've had since BC (Before Children) Of course none of it was framed so first thing was to build some frames. Used some different things I had around depending on what wall it's going to go on and got these 7 frames cut, glued, splined, and finished with 3 coats of Lacquer. Tomorrow I'll rub them out, put glass and pictures in them and then maybe take some photos that show off the wild figure in these frames...

(The other stuff is some fruit crate ends from the 40's and 50's I'm framing in Butternut to go on the walls in the kitchen and two boxes that'll get a light in them to illuminate some signs my wife bought)

Reactions: Like 6 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 29, 2015)

Some nice frames Colin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 29, 2015)

Looks good Colin....


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Dec 29, 2015)

Looks great


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 30, 2015)

I've got a fruit box end. I want to see how yours comes out. Gary


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 30, 2015)

Great ingenuity! You have a nice workspace there. Chuck


----------

